# 1970 Lemans Trunk pan



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

Im wondering what the portion of trunk under the trunk latch is called? ive got a 70 lemans and its rusted through the section of the trunk that goes along the back end where the trunk latch is located. I cant find anybody that reproduces them.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

(_in my own defense: I'm hiding out in the computer room until "the wife" finishes cooking_). I've only heard that piece referred to as a "*Tail Lamp Panel*" or simply a "*Tail Panel*," and no, it's not reproduced for the '70 GTO. I'd call *Joe at Arizona Chevs *and see if the one he's got for a Skylark will work for your Goat.

http://www.azchevs.com/
http://www.azchevs.com/images/72_shell_003.JPG

Your other choice is Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

Or Craig's List for someone parting out a '70 - '72 Tempest/LeMans/GTO:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have cut many of these out of '69's and '70-72 LeMans and GTO partscars with 1/4's that were too far gone. 

Currently, have the piece out of a '70 LeMans, the section is solid, but so was the rh quarter panel, and I zipped the 1/4 off on the same plane as the rh edge of the trunk lid/rh 1/4. Interested in purchase, send me a PM with a phone # and can get you some pics.


----------



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

Would the trunk tail pan from a 68 skylark be the same for a 70 lemans?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Not the upper trunk pan on the ledge going toward the backseat divider. 
The bottom area, I would bet is the same.


----------

